# Do I need another setup?



## ronaldo (Dec 19, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I learned how to snowboard a few months ago and i've been riding almost every weekend.
I'm a beginner and skated for a few years.

I live 30 minutes from an indoor snow park and i will probably ride park and jib 95% of the time.

I have a Jib specific setup, a K2 WWW 152 with Burton Custom Bindings.

People i work with just found out that i snowboard and they're planning a trip with everyone in the office who snowboard as well.

They're probably intermediate/expert riders who ride the whole mountain.

So my question, is it worth getting an all mountain setup for that 5% when i ride outside the jib park?
Or ride my jib setup and pray i don't die when it gets dicey.

I'm 145 lbs, 5'8".

I got a go ahead from my wife to buy a new setup.  
I'm looking at Salomon Assassin 155 or Bataleon Evil Twin 154 boards and Union Force, Burton Malavita or Ride LTD.

Are my options too advanced? Are the boards above still too park-ish ?


Looking for an all mountain twin basically.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

The correct number of boards one should own is always equal to N+1. N being the current number of boards you own 

That said, get the 155 Assassin and Malavitas. They're both awesome.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Unless your significant other is threatening to leave you as a result, you always need a new board. 

Assassin and Vitas.


----------



## ronaldo (Dec 19, 2017)

Phedder said:


> The correct number of boards one should own is always equal to N+1. N being the current number of boards you own
> 
> That said, get the 155 Assassin and Malavitas. They're both awesome.





Nivek said:


> Unless your significant other is threatening to leave you as a result, you always need a new board.
> 
> Assassin and Vitas.


2 votes on the Assassin and Malavitas...

I did get my wife her own setup, a Roxy board, Ride bindings and Salomon Boots. Happy wife, happy life. 

I might get her a new setups every time i get a new one... so it's N+2 :mellow:

Thanks guys.


----------



## ronaldo (Dec 19, 2017)

Quick update.

I'm about to pull the trigger on malavitas but i found a deal on cartels for about 30 dollars cheaper.

Would the cartels work?

How's the cartels for a parkish/all-mountain setup?


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

ronaldo said:


> Quick update.
> 
> I'm about to pull the trigger on malavitas but i found a deal on cartels for about 30 dollars cheaper.
> 
> ...


The Cartels are a solid seller and been in the lineup forever for a reason. You can't really go wrong with them. I personally prefer malavitas but I think I would say that in comparison to just about any binding. Are they newer cartels with the hammock strap? I drink the hammock strap kool-aid so that would likely sway my decision...the previous straps, in no way, suck.

EDIT: $30 difference? doesn't seem like that much of a game changer. I think the differences $40 brand new. I'd spend the 30


----------



## ronaldo (Dec 19, 2017)

kriegs13 said:


> The Cartels are a solid seller and been in the lineup forever for a reason. You can't really go wrong with them. I personally prefer malavitas but I think I would say that in comparison to just about any binding. Are they newer cartels with the hammock strap? I drink the hammock strap kool-aid so that would likely sway my decision...the previous straps, in no way, suck.
> 
> EDIT: $30 difference? doesn't seem like that much of a game changer. I think the differences $40 brand new. I'd spend the 30


Yup, they're 2017 model cartels with the hammock straps.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

ronaldo said:


> Yup, they're 2017 model cartels with the hammock straps.




Word. I think you’ll be happy with either. For 30 bucks, I’d bump to the malavitas for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronaldo (Dec 19, 2017)

kriegs13 said:


> Word. I think you’ll be happy with either. For 30 bucks, I’d bump to the malavitas for sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just pulled the trigger on the malavitas. 

I'm tempted to try them out on my K2 WWW noodle board.
Now i'll just wait for a deal on the salomon's. lol

Thanks everyone.


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

Too late buy why not Salomon bindings? Super comfy and responsive. Love mine Quantums and probably will buy Defenders or Holograms.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*Vitas are great.*

* p o o f *


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

unsuspected said:


> Too late buy why not Salomon bindings? Super comfy and responsive. Love mine Quantums and probably will buy Defenders or Holograms.




I just picked up the halograms and I’m definitely intrigued by them. But hard for me to recommend any shadow fit binding before I try. Plus, kinda hard to be unhappy with malavitas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> tbh they should be 50 bucks cheaper if we are comparing model years.
> 
> sounds like the 'vita's you're looking at are actually 20 bucks off. (if you're comparing msrp new items)
> 
> *this message will self destruct*


It better because the MSRP difference between the Cartel and Vitas is exactly $40...


----------



## ronaldo (Dec 19, 2017)

unsuspected said:


> Too late buy why not Salomon bindings? Super comfy and responsive. Love mine Quantums and probably will buy Defenders or Holograms.


The shop that are having 2017 stuff on clearance sale do not carry many salomon bindings.
They only carried salomon rhythms.

They had good deals between ride, union and burton bindings.



snowklinger said:


> you "found" the cartels cheaper because they ARE cheaper.
> 
> just sayin.
> 
> ...


i always had an assumption that malavita's and cartels were interchangeable and cartels were just like vitas without the bells and whistles :dunno:

As for cheaper, the vitas were on sale before cartels so the prices became "comparable", then boxing day came and all the prices went down.

:grin:


----------

